# Interesting future ILC concept camera



## Drizzt321 (Feb 28, 2013)

Found this from a friend sending it to me, and while the concept video looks intriguing, I'd really need to see it as a real product before even thinking of whether I want one or not, much less how much I'd pay for it.

http://www.artefactgroup.com/wvil/


----------



## fonts (Feb 28, 2013)

That is so past cool, it's crazy. I love that I can live in this day in age, can't wait to see what else the future brings us!


----------



## 9VIII (Mar 3, 2013)

It's a neat (if obvious) idea, but you can already use live view from your phone. Basically, a superior product is already in everyone's hands.


----------



## LostBoyNZ (Mar 3, 2013)

Very neat but Canon really beat them to it in a way. With the Canon 6D (and others maybe?) you can do that via your smart phone. No need for a removable back


----------

